# capped!



## Shae (Jun 4, 2004)

*I figgured I will start a game called CAPPED. Just post any pic at all from anything and make up somthing silly and off the wall. I will do some from World Wrestling Entertainment.*






**insert "your a jackass" joke here**





*Peeps, I give you Hell's posterboy for their Mr. Clean commercial.*





*Christian *ala one of Fab 5*: This set is real horendus Mr. Man! The color scheme is so not you! And the pants need to go!!
Y2J *sobbing*: I'm so so sorry!*





*The David Blane gimmick was not doing well with the millions and millions.
OR.......
HHH: Christian, we all know your wang is as small as mine.*


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

DJ talkin about Howard Stern





"And then the idiot asked me if I have any female fans..."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

DJ visited the horny ladies at my fan forum
(his wife smacked him in the head once
 for an on screen kiss)
"Then I decided to have a look at the 
"nasty pics" thread...next thing I knew 
my eyes burst into flames..




and when I screamed 
my wife found out
 I'd been visiting the forum again
n there I was with my eyes on fire




groping around on the floor for my brain."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

"D.J. !, Stop fooling around n get my panties off your head!"


----------



## Shae (Jun 4, 2004)

Bugs Bunny in the background: Hey Mr!! Thats my entrence! Get your own.

D: Hey, wuts up doc?


----------



## Rauschgift (Jun 4, 2004)

Rock your a real horndog ^lmao


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

DJ after seeing my photoshop pics

"Look Miss Rockgazer, you go to your room right this second! I'll be right behind you!"


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

oops wife caught him at the forum









I tried to convince her I never heard of those women...




but oh no, she wasn't buying it...
next thing I knew...




I was pickin my brains up off the floor...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

" Rockgazer you did it again? This time I'm really mad. Your butt is gonna be recovering at the smackdown hotel on the corner of oooh n ouch blvds."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

Did you ever mistake a puppy for a towel?





Goose with a secret.





My dream job





Too much Bacardi dude.





 Too much Bacardi babe.





Just plain wrong.





They found Nemo.





Gotta love this guy.





Gotta love this girl.






And now a little story...

Drastic measures were taken after 9/11 to heighten security...





The motto became "trust no-one"





Heroism had many faces..





Sadly sometimes the stress became too much...





The government tried to stave off the stress...





Some citizens fled the smoke filled city...








Even Batman's lungs were just not strong enough... 





Some were too far gone to care..









The government repealed the stress reduction act when strange birth defects began to occur..





The blondes who were left to run the cities rushed to print out their e-mail..




imploring those who had fled to return to the now merely smog filled cities.

Seems the blondes weren't as stupid as they appeared. They'd elected a new sheriff after the old one died of math..





The 1st thing he did was ban on duty donuts.





Then he poured everyone a 





and promised a can of




to the next one to forget their role.

Speeding quickly was brought back under control





Citizens slowly began to trust the police again, well some of the police...





local businesses reopened their doors





it seemed even man and beast came to an understanding





Of course some citizens were reluctant to give up their stress relieving substances












but the police found it easy to recognize the signs of too much stress reduction..and issued a stern warning





 When asked for comment the newly elected sheriff simply said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"I just did what I had to do, there's a lot of sexy mamas depending on me over at Taisja's forum  n I wouldn't want to let them down."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

Too many squats.





Warning there are some pretty awful things on both these sites you may not want to go there.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 4, 2004)

Bryant: I know he's mildly retarded, but at least he won't say "No!"


----------



## Shae (Jun 4, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> DJ after seeing my photoshop pics
> 
> "Look Miss Rockgazer, you go to your room right this second! I'll be right behind you!"



Uh oh! **sings* You've been a bad....bad...girl.*


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Bryant: I know he's mildly retarded, but at least he won't say "No!"


can't see the pic... I use image shack hosting n my pics will show up w that everyplace


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 4, 2004)

That's better.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

awesome


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

bring it we got us anotha whore thread


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 4, 2004)

Bush: Fart one more time, old man, and I'm invadin yo' ass.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 4, 2004)

MyCATPowerlifts, your next.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

Brains r sexy


"Aside from those whose lack of education makes them take the solitary road toward 
     satisfying their own personal ambitions, there are those ??? even within this new 
     panorama of a unified march forward ??? who have a tendency to walk separate from the 
     masses accompanying them. What is important, however, is that each day men are 
     acquiring ever more consciousness of the need for their incorporation into society and, 
     at the same time, of their importance as the motor of that society." Che'


----------



## Shae (Jun 4, 2004)

*Man: And you air dry your cat like this after the bath.*


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

bad ha ha


----------



## Shae (Jun 4, 2004)

*Shaq ala Mr. Anouncer: This is one of 3 dolls you can have. The other two are R-Kelly and Michel Jackson. They have neat action phrases like this:

Bryant: Sleeping with young women is magical!* (sorry folks, that is what I had in mind.)


----------



## maniclion (Jun 4, 2004)

You talkin' to me?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

ha ha  good one


----------



## maniclion (Jun 4, 2004)

MCP Gettin' Jiggy Wit It


----------



## maniclion (Jun 4, 2004)

Hung Style Kung-Fu, if the singing don't get ya first.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

friggen funny


----------



## Shae (Jun 4, 2004)

*"And its kung-fu fighting!!! HYA!!"*


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

'My rockgazer69 detector is goin off."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

"Damn there it goes again."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

"Really? I prefer Paul Mitchell and find I get more body when I blowdry it upside down."


----------



## gr81 (Jun 4, 2004)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Here we see someone with a handful of fresh snapper. On the left is a fisherman.[/font]​


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

I prefer native trout


----------



## gr81 (Jun 4, 2004)

Six weeks into the Atkins' Diet, Todd decided to take a closer look at why his toilet keeps clogging.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

Tant? isnt that the skin in the middle of... you know tant pussy tant ass????


----------



## gr81 (Jun 4, 2004)

" When I move my hands, a Nerf ball will fly twenty feet."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> Six weeks into the Atkins' Diet, Todd decided to take a closer look at why his toilet keeps clogging.


perfect


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

Gr81 seen mine waitin to see yours......pics , pics


----------



## gr81 (Jun 4, 2004)

The new format for the Miss Fitness Olympia: routine, swimsuit, and golden shower dance.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 4, 2004)

> Gr81 seen mine waitin to see yours......pics , pics


which pics?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

"Uh OH Big Daddy's gonna need a BIG rest."


----------



## Shae (Jun 5, 2004)

*Here's a puzzle for ya!*




*Is this a nice lookin vase or Rock and a baboon getting ready to fight?*





*I have none for this. It speaks for itself.........*looks close* HEY!!! WHOS THE CHCK GIVING HIM THE ORAL!!!*


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

uh you wanna get that camera outta my face


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

you two are fuccin nuts with that rock 'ish, you both know that right? ok carry on...


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

ps, hey rock, you shoud photoshop some pics with me and trish together while your at it! lol


----------



## Shae (Jun 5, 2004)

*"Pull my finger"*


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

hey Shae, is that a pic of you in your sig? juss qureus..


----------



## Shae (Jun 5, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> hey Shae, is that a pic of you in your sig? juss qureus..


Nope. Its my idol, Amy Lee of  the rock band Evanescence. She is so real about her style and she has an amazing voice. She is one of three people who had a positive impact on my life.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

> She is one of three people who had a positive impact on my life.


ok I give up, who are the other two then?!...lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> ps, hey rock, you shoud photoshop some pics with me and trish together while your at it! lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

OMG Rock, everytime I see those pance movin I laugh soo hard it almost hurts.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

ha ha, you crack me up.. I would say your pic but you haven't given me one, sorry. till you do its Trish the dish 4 moi... how are you?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

The dish, pffft.
 Doing good, been bored all day *sigh*


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

don't be jealous, you gotta fight for me! ha ha

seriously thou I am having a shitty fuccin weekend dammit. not good times


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

whats up?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

it was hella nice here yesterday, liek 80 degrees which is rare and so I am out kickin it and my car has been giving me probs lately, and it kinda broke down. so now I have to get it looked at and fixed which costs money dammit. then that kinda ruined my night last night b/c i was immoble, and that was dissapointing b/c there was lots of cool things going on last night. I also got into it with this bitch and that kinda put me in a sour mood. to top it all off I have been working all day and will probably be too tired  to train later which I need to b/c I missed my WO yesterday b/c of my car..
*breath*

anyways that my story pretty much. nuthin big really, juss a bunch of stupid shit. what about U, hows all your shit going? better I hope


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Heh, yah, life always has to suck. Things went good yesterday, although I doubt I have all my clothes back. But meh, I didn't get to see him, thats the good part! lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

> Heh, yah, life always has to suck.


not always! life is what you make..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Well, I make it you me and umm, beaches.. let do it!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

umm...OK, I am down, where do you wanna drop anchor? you should come to thailand with me, whadaya say?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Hmm, never been there, I am always up for a new adventure


----------



## Shae (Jun 5, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> ok I give up, who are the other two then?!...lol


WWE's The Rock and Shawn Michaels. I am the follower of The Dark Horses (Evansecence), The Great One (The Rock), and The Heart Break Kid (Shawn Michaels).


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

May I say that I thought "the rundown" Was the most funniest fucking movie I have ever seen!!!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

> Hmm, never been there, I am always up for a new adventure


beautiful exotic beaches, mystical sunsets, and truckloads of steroids over the counter at my disposal! ha ha, not to mention all the freaky sexcapades we would get ourselves into down there.. sounds like a good time to me ! lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

> WWE's The Rock and Shawn Michaels. I am the follower of The Dark Horses (Evansecence), The Great One (The Rock), and The Heart Break Kid (Shawn Michaels).


ahh a wrestlin fan I see. I was a huge fan back in the WWF days, incase you couldn't tell from my name I was a huge rock fan myself..its all good


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> beautiful exotic beaches, mystical sunsets, and truckloads of steroids over the counter at my disposal! ha ha, not to mention all the freaky sexcapades we would get ourselves into down there.. sounds like a good time to me ! lol


Sounds like a dream, prolly never will get there


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

> Sounds like a dream, prolly never will get there


well not with that negative attitude dammit!! you gotta be positive babe, besides do you know how far our dollar goes there, we would be set with not that much cash. It would work out great. Either way I am going, I am dead serious, you can cum if you want..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

If its cummin I get, I am definately there.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

"Our dollar" I am in canada, does mine get good advantage too? lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

oh yeah, I forgot bout that. I am sure we would be set



> If its cummin I get, I am definately there.


then your there  pack those bags


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Ugh, if only it was that easy...


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

> Ugh, if only it was that easy...


hey now, wheres your spontanuity and romantic sense of advanture huh? sometimes you just gotta simplify


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Yah, but being reasonable is always nice heh.
If it happens then it happens, until then I am not on the edge of my seat lol.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

> If it happens then it happens, until then I am not on the edge of my seat lol.


I was speaking more generally in life, not necessarily thailand..btw I am gonna have to ask you to calm down, you are being way to rowdy for me to handle at the moment..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

LOL, sure, I will try my best


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

where the f r your pics jeeze whores   takes 1 to know 1


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

> where the f r your pics jeeze whores  takes 1 to know 1


I am sure that you are talking to MG and in which case I agree, she should post pics! lol. btw you are a bigger hoe than both of us put together an you know it! what do you have to say to that, ha ha


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

PB is gonna cum fuck my brains out n I can't wait how is that?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Yah, baad girly.. pfft!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

humph!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Hahaha,


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

someone should spray you two with a hose you horny devils!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Lol, mmm, water is fun


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

oo I look good in water - pisces


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

he he ohhright


----------



## Shae (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey now. More capped hyjinx. Less chit chat.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

"Somebody say pie?"


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

<---- Aires


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

Aries?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

That too..


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

you as funny as you r yummy s why we love you


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Lol, yes I can be strange and childish sometimes


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

tahts how i spell fun


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

oops sleepy


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Lol, arent we all ?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

lil crunk 2


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

LOL, well that I am not.. bad for the phat


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

phat ok with me no time to eat food is boring had loud rock n roll w diet coke n captain morgan instead KKKKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDD ROCKKKKKKK!!! nice


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Lol, where did gr81 go??


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

nowhere he is just waiting to see if we kiss


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

LOL, sorry gr81 ,I am a one man woman.. no females comin my way.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

sssh that is NOT what they want to hear


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

OH well, this is the real world.. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

no silly it is a chat forum


----------



## Shae (Jun 5, 2004)

Molly's Mick Jagger impersonation did not work with the fans.





(Insert God joke here)





Lillian: Johnny Nitro stole the cookies from the cookie jar!

Johnny: Who me?

Lillian: Yes you!!!

Johnny: Couln't be!

HBK and Benoit: Then who?





HBK: Lets do the Y-M-C-A!!!
Benoit: Dude, cut the crap!






To Hunter's surprise, Austin is showing this again at the party: Paris Hilton's Sex Files.





H: The Game's wang is big!
Shelton: LIER!!! TINY WANG!! TINY WANG!!!





HBK: Dude, only God can touch me like that. Get off!





Nidia: Shoo bees, don't bother me!





Taz at ringside: Better give A-Train his hair before he kicks your ass!!


----------



## Shae (Jun 5, 2004)

H: Okay, 30 seconds before I kick your ass. GO!

Benjamin: I'm that punk kid you jobbed to last week.

H: What does job mean?







Bautista: You suck at YMCA Hunter, let me lead next time.

Randy wines: You allways pick Dave to lead the dance numbers!!! WAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Ric to Randy: Shut up ya little punk!!!






Stacy: Is there somthing in my butt?

Nidia: Sable's heel of her shoe!





Lita: I won't play arm wrestle untill you get Christan's joy juice washed off!!!

Trish: It's milk! I promise!

Lita: Looks too sticky to be milk.







Chris laughs: Bullsh't Trish! It is Christian's joy juice!






Eric: Okay, which one of you is going to see if its really joy juice on Trish's hand?

Benoit: HELL NO BOSS!

HBK: Lets draw straws.

Foley looks at his straw in discust: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Shae (Jun 5, 2004)

Bradshaw: HA!! I have more 10 gallon hats than your lowriders esse!!!







D-Von: Dude, only J-Lo has a booty like an onion. It sure makes me cry.






Eddie: D-Von, esse, I will show you a good but holmes!!! Kurt Angle is the witness! Check it out holmes!! I will pull a trophy out of my butt!!

D-Von on Titan Tron: Prove it!!! TESTIFY!!!

*seconds later*






Angle: DAYUM!!!!






Bradshaw doing his best impression of Neo from The Matrix.






10 minitues later........





at the end of the show.........





camra man: OKAY, LETS PACK UP AND GO HOME!!!









*Matt: Was that realy Christian's joy juice Trish was getting on Lita?*

*Y2J: Yeah, it was so sickening!*


----------



## Shae (Jun 6, 2004)

*"AI MAMI! IT VIBRATES!"*






*Tomko (the buff dude below): I can solve anything! Try me! I am Problem Solver!

Jericho: What is the square root of 56132?

Tomko: *


I will post more soon.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

> Lol, where did gr81 go??


 



> nowhere he is just waiting to see if we kiss






> sssh that is NOT what they want to hear


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Lol, well fuq that, your not getting me in bed with another chick, and dont expect to.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

what about juss the two of us then?bounce2:


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Sounds good to me 
When ya cummin?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

she came twice I came last, roll the grass, ha ha


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Works for me lol.
Just aslong as you know how to do your thang..

I have 20 mins before I go grab a bed.. use it wisely


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

grab a bed?! is that some stupid canadian saying I am not aware of?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

why so early btw, got some early mornin business?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

No lol, its my saying, fux you if you wanna make fun of my background...


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

its juss so easy with you canucks for gods sake!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Bleh *smacks gr81* Dun talk to me ya biotch.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

haha, jus jokin... I gonna spank you now tho


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

aww you luv it don't you.. what did I say about blehin me! not so cool..

so MG, ask me something. I always ask you things trying to get to know you and you never ask anything about me. there must be sumthing you would want to know, or am I just a one of your late night whores..lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

I dunno,. when you comin to rescue me from my horrible life? lol

What colour do ya like?

5 mins remaining...


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

> I dunno,. when you comin to rescue me from my horrible life? lol


well I try and help you out but you have giants walls that I have to climb, then I gotta deal with you leaving me to whore by myself, so its hard to resue you ya know



> What colour do ya like?


that is sooo lame, you can do better than that can't ya?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

*buzzer rings* Times up.. we will continue this tomorrow, I gotta get sleep so I can get up in the morning to get jobs. I talk to you soon cuties.. have a nice sleep, sorry for leavin you to whore ,but its a must.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

its all good babe. wheres my pic thou hmm? you gotta let me see what you like this sometimt in this decade please? lol. have a nice night, good luck M


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Lol, I will get em this weekend hopefully. give me time, I have to use the roll up


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

I am off now.. nite


----------



## Shae (Jun 7, 2004)

Okay all, I give up on the capping!   Why won't we have this time to chat and post naughy pics of some wrestling divas for the guys and my men, HBK, and The Rock for the girls. HUH? *says to self* There. Thats much better.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 7, 2004)

I _must _break you!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 7, 2004)

Coach: I'm sorry, Dave, the doctor said he can do nothing.  After all, you've always had this face.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 7, 2004)

The youngsters stare in horror, as principal Bumbledwarf demonstrates exactly where he stores his "Magical Staff of Elongation".


----------



## Shae (Jun 7, 2004)

"Cheeeeeese. Now take the fuckin picture!"


----------



## Shae (Jun 7, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Coach: I'm sorry, Dave, the doctor said he can do nothing. After all, you've always had this face.


Nice one!  But I wanna do one better.






**insert "your a dumbass" joke here**


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)

"Okay now I will Riverdance for you."


----------



## Shae (Jun 8, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> "Okay now I will Riverdance for you."


EAT YOUR HEART OUT MICHAEL FLATLEY!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)

hey shae


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

Should I update the how often do you masturbate thread now or...well there is 4 more hours till I have to be to work ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

"I told MG I would call n I didn't."
"What a coincidence, me too."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

Always get your steroids from a reliable source.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

'Well I didn't used to till I found this."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

Never go to a skinny dipping party the day after starting a new supplement


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

"Look Daddy, my penis is big like yours."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

" Yes Rock, I got the pics. Thanks babe, PB."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

Post whore champion.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

Ery body in da club gettin Tipsy 
or
if dads were moms.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

Dear God just kill me now if I have to watch her eat again I'm going to puke up my colon.
or
Who you callin a fuccin chicken bozo? How is this for chicken?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

"What do you mean if you can do me 1st? SHIT!! Pittboss!!!, you bastard!!!"


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 9, 2004)

That is some funny shit RG. 

By the way, is that you in your avi?  That picture is making it very hard.........to concentrate on my work.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

yes it is me. same outfit as in my gallery pic.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 9, 2004)

Beautiful, funny, obviously intelligent.  You know, if I was The Rock, I'd snatch you up in a sec.  Then again (if I was him) I'd hardly be wasting my time posting on these boards.  Also (if I was him) you probably wouldn't find me sobbing quietly under my desk as deadlines woosh by in the distance. Oh well, thus is life....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

if I was The Rock I would spank me for the photoshop stuff.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jun 9, 2004)

these are funny


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

"What can I say? When a Marine decides he's having fish for dinner he's having fish."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

someone is on drugs. i think I saw his "this sign has sharp edges" work in this thread too.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> "I told MG I would call n I didn't."
> "What a coincidence, me too."


Lol, to clarify.. I gave him shit because he said he called and I missed it.. BUT didn't actually call.. what a focker..


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm seeing a pattern here RG69...  I likes!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

wuu wuu...(MG should charge me for each time I use that)


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> what a focker..


thanks


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> wuu wuu...(MG should charge me for each time I use that)


 Hmmm, good idea.. 10 cents a use!


----------



## Shae (Jun 9, 2004)

Back when I was two, my dad helled a poker game one night and he was giving me sips of Budweiser. When my mom came home about midnight, my dad was passed out on the couch, my uncle in the kitchen, and I was in the middle of the floor slleping with a beer, a bag of chips, and a smile on my face. Man, was my mom pissed off!  This pic reminds me of that night.


----------



## Shae (Jun 11, 2004)

Gangis Kahn coming back to life as a wrestler.





"SHIT! I ATE THE ICECREAM TOO FAST!!!"





Ladies and gentleman, I give you the next posterboy for Pingles.


----------



## Shae (Jun 20, 2004)

* Eugine discovers his new power. A fart that can knock out anyone.*





*HBK ala Spock: "Long live and prosper."*

This one is for a cookie! 




*HBK: Whats it like to be an All-American?

Ref: I gotta pee.*


----------



## Shae (Jun 20, 2004)

*Eugine had to unleash his stink power.* 





*"See, I got a shiny gold belt and a Lego set! Come on guys, I wanna date!!!*


----------



## Shae (Jun 20, 2004)

*"Shit! I left my tail lights on!*





**insert "I'm a jackass" joke here**





*JBL*thinks*: I don't have a tiny wang!!!

Eddie Gurrero *thinking*: TINY WANG! TINY WANG!!! ESSE HAS A TINY WANG!!*


----------



## Shae (Jun 29, 2004)

*wines* HEY R.G., SAVE SOME STRUDEL FOR ME!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 29, 2004)

sorry I ate the whole thing. Yummy.


----------



## Shae (Jun 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sorry I ate the whole thing. Yummy.


----------

